# Another tombstone in the works



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I've been working on this stone for awhile and just realized I hadn't posted any pics of it. I'm still doing more to it but for the most part it's done except for the painting and aging. 
I cut out all the pieces for the ships wheel and shaped them all to fit into place by sanding them. I made a copy of an old photo and sized it to fit my stone. I put about 8 or 9 coats of polyurethane over the picture kinda like decoupage.
All of the roping on this stone is made from my dryer lint clay and then carefully sculpted it on the stone to the position I wanted. The anchor is all dryer lint clay as well.
It's been a fun stone to work on and I'm very pleased with the way it turned out.
Just this morning I decided the picture needed a frame around it so I am waiting for the dryer lint clay frame to dry so I can transfer it to the tombstone.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*very nice*


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is awesome.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is sweet! Nice work!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

You sure work magic with dryer lint clay!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hard to believe that some parts of that stone are made from the leavings of Vlads underwear! Nice work, BC, terrific sculpting!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We're really expanding the cemetery this year, going to need every stone we can get. And this ones a beauty.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice BC..
I like the out of the norm tombstones


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

your hard work sure pays off, BC


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you all very much. Here's another pic this time showing the anchor at the bottom. Still have to take some pics of the wreath I created around the Captain's pic.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

This stone Looks great!! very creative.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

What your not done yet.......


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's the pics of the wreath I added. I decided to paint it gold. What do you think? I kinda like it, gives the person a little bit more importance.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

remember to make it look weathered with the rest of the tombstone.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great blackcat...really nice lettering


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sickie that should be the fun part when I get to aging the stone. I'm thinking dry brushing some black onto the wreath. If all goes well weather wise tomorrow I should be done with painting and then hopefully onto aging it. 

beelce...Thanks, all the lettering was done with a dimmer switch attached to a wood burning tool using the pencil point tip.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice stone-what a great idea with the pic,it all looks so real great job black cat


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

GREAT looking tombstone! Really creative. I like the realistic epitaph and photo. Did you come up with the epitaph or is it taken from an actual stone? It will be interesting to see it all aged and weathered.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Amazing BlackCat!....I am not surprised because I get to see her work in person. She is so focused. Not even Vlad can distract her from her work. My father taught me never to take food away from a wild animal...I need all my fingers.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, impressive.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

That's one of the most unique stones I've seen. Very sweet.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you all very much. I've been trying to improve the graveyard by making many different styles. Someday I hope we can open up the cemetary so the toters and the adults can walk through. 
I've come up with a few new methods for applying the dryer lint clay onto the tombstones. I'll post a how to when I get the stones completed.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is just fantastic!

Your tombstones are really creative, well thought out and wonderfully made. I'm impressed with the sculpting you do on them; you really take them to the next level!!! Visitors will have a lot of fun looking at them and reading them!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! This looks great! I like that idea. Can't wait to see finished pictures!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you. I started the aging process today. Will take pics of the stone tomorrow after I get home from work.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking great so far! Can't wait to see it after the aging.

Randy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Thank you. I started the aging process today. Will take pics of the stone tomorrow after I get home from work.


Don't be silly, we know you are incapable of aging!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*It looks wonderful BC! I love your idea of using an old photo and painting the wreath gold; it looks like gold leaf.*


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Sickie-LOL

Here are some of the pics of the aging of the stone.









































Now I just need to do a few touch ups before I polyurethane it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks really nice - very old and weather-beaten. Is it shiny due to it still being wet from the aging process? Also, why would you need to polyurethane it? Wouldn't that give it a glossy surface? I would think the layers of paint alone are enough to protect it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It looks great Bc...
good job


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Uruk-Hal, yes the stone is wet from the water spray I used to age it so that is why it is shiny. I like to use Thompson's water seal on my stones just to give it a little extra protection. The problem with the Thompson's is it takes at least 4-5 days to dry in the sun. It does leave a little shine but not so bad in the night light. I only do this on my dryer lint clay stones.


----------

